# Advice on millipede care (Tanzanian red leg)



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm getting a Ephibolus Pulchripes soon, and a mate for him or her later on, I have been researching milli care for a while, but just wanted to check a few things. I've got a big tank, heatmat on the back, with about 8 inches of coir. I'm also getting oak leaves and rotting oak wood to mix in tommorrow. Then there is a very shallow water bowl, cork bark, bits of cuttle and limestone flour. Tropical woodlice for custodians. I'm also going moss hunting tommorrow. Does this all sound ok? 
I was thinking of adding a plant or two, which species would be ok for this? Not decided that yet though. I also would appreciate advice on what other types of leaves are ok (there seems to be conflict over beech leaves in particular), and general tips on bits that could add to the tank, as well as any hints or advice you have on milli care in general, particularly this species. Any set up pics would be fab as well. I want to make sure that they are happy and healthy, and make the tank as natural as possible, but the only exotics i've kept till now have been snails (and the woodlice), so I thought it'd be good to see what experienced keepers think.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

you going to provie fruit and veg as food right? Dust it with calcium carbonate or grind up cuttle fish, you could try grinding up cuttlefish and mixing it with the substrate. My pair of A.gigas very rarely burrow or eat the substrate at all, maybe it's because I provided pieces of cork bark and dug little pits under them(so the cork bark is like a roof lol with a passage underneath and 4-5cm deep pit underneath to curl up in) but yeah they stay on the surface, like like cucumber the most, apple's popular too, i tried carrot, they'll eat it but only if i leave it like 4 days for it to start going soft.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

yup, fruit and veg, dusted with cuttle powder or limestone flour.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

MustLoveSnails said:


> yup, fruit and veg, dusted with cuttle powder or limestone flour.


think that's it then. You probably wont see it much if it all. My two curl up together under the biggest piece of cork bark, even when I'm up till 3am I don't see them out from under it much. The veg won;t get eaten for like two days then on the third night it's suddenly all gone.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

fine by me as long as they are happy


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

MustLoveSnails said:


> fine by me as long as they are happy


aye. At the moment I don't have a heatmat on them but my room is 27.5c as we speak...ugh.:lol2:

If you want to handle it say for a photo I've found their fine, I've heard some can secrete a dye which stains you orange but my A.gigas never have, sometimes they'll poo when i pick them up though, but in my time keeping them I've only done that 3 times, first when they arrived, and twice to let some people have a look. First and second time was ok, third both had a big bowl movement on me...so unless it's really necessary I don't disturb them, if I haven't seen them for a while I lift up the bark just to make sure their alive, that's about it really.


----------

